# LE Turkey: Worth it?



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

As I sit here drying out from sitting in the snow for a few hours, I find myself wondering if putting in for a drawing a LE turkey tag for Northern Utah was worth it. 🤔

Pros:
Very little pressure

Cons (based on my experience):
Unpredictability of weather (dealt with 70 mph gusts yesterday and multiple inches of blowing snow today)
Fewer gobbles than general, and those I have heard were not particularly as loud and strong as what I've heard in May
Shorter season (I need all the time I can get!)

Granted, I'm a terrible turkey hunter,  but I'm not sure I'll put in for a LE tag again, at least not in Northern region.

What has been your experience?

And before I get accused of whining, don't do it. I'm not whining, just adjusting plans and expectations!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

May has just as unpredictable weather as the early April hunt has. Seems like every other year it snows on the general opener, or at least during that first week. Birds are as hot or hotter now than they will be in may. They’ve been very vocal since February. If you don’t enjoy the early season, don’t apply for it. I’m sitting here with 5 points in the bank, my wife has 6. Can’t draw an early tag with those numbers. I’ve drawn LE elk tags twice with less points than what a turkey tag takes currently. Wish I could be out hunting now. But I have to wait a few weeks.

and yes, it sounds like you’re whining.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Whoa now. Let's be friendly here!

And for what it's worth, the gobbles have been way hotter in May in the area I hunt. Guess it just depends on the area.

Good luck drawing out! I drew with 4, so I'm sure your day is coming. Now elk is another story for me. Still on that one! Good luck this season and have an awesome hunt!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I pass on the LE Turkey hunt. I can miss just as many on the General and the weather's nicer.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Seems to be that way so far for me! 😂


----------



## Brandondubya (May 24, 2020)

I am having a similar experience in the northern area. Tons of turkeys, but low volume gobbles and its been harder to pull toms away from the flock they're in. I'm sure if I was a better caller I'd have more luck, but I've never struggled bringing in birds before.

For me, whether or not I apply for the LE hunt in the future will probably depend more on my schedule than anything else. The general hunt is plenty of fun, and usually successful.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

That has been exactly my experience! Regardless, it is still fun to get out.


----------



## Zpat (Apr 21, 2021)

I've been hunting the Mendon area in Spring & Fall for many years. Never had worse luck, in any season, than LE up there. The time I drew LE and the two times I accompanied friends (who needed access to private property I had secured access to) we came up empty after putting in a lot of time and work. I've had 100% success in that area in all seasons except LE, go figure. I was actually interested to hear if LE is like that in other regions, or if it is Mendon/Northern area specific.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

maverick9465 said:


> I find myself wondering if putting in for a drawing a LE turkey tag for Northern Utah was worth it. 🤔


...nope


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Zpat said:


> I've been hunting the Mendon area in Spring & Fall for many years. Never had worse luck, in any season, than LE up there. The time I drew LE and the two times I accompanied friends (who needed access to private property I had secured access to) we came up empty after putting in a lot of time and work. I've had 100% success in that area in all seasons except LE, go figure. I was actually interested to hear if LE is like that in other regions, or if it is Mendon/Northern area specific.


I hunt in Eden/Huntsville and it doesn't seem to be different Thant your experience in Mendon.


----------



## Brandondubya (May 24, 2020)

Zpat said:


> I've been hunting the Mendon area in Spring & Fall for many years. Never had worse luck, in any season, than LE up there. The time I drew LE and the two times I accompanied friends (who needed access to private property I had secured access to) we came up empty after putting in a lot of time and work. I've had 100% success in that area in all seasons except LE, go figure. I was actually interested to hear if LE is like that in other regions, or if it is Mendon/Northern area specific.


I'm hunting just to the north of you. I've also had 100% success in the past. Now this LE tag is going to break my streak! Oh well, still fun to get out and about this time of year.


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

I am thinking the same thing. I have 7 turkey points and cant draw a tag. If I finally draw next year ill be hunting a $105 turkey! For now on, I will just stick with the general and fall season for my turkey


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

archeryobsession said:


> I am thinking the same thing. I have 7 turkey points and cant draw a tag. If I finally draw next year ill be hunting a $105 turkey! For now on, I will just stick with the general and fall season for my turkey


OK, we're now down to what the LE scheme is all about...that $10 you have to pay to apply. The silly promises by the DWR about having a more "quality" hunt with less pressure, "hotter" birds, blah blah, blah...that's all a sales pitch to get you to give them another 10 bucks.

A few years back when Utah was developing their turkey flocks and setting up what types of hunts we would have here in Utah, the state promised us(multiple hunting groups and even their own upland game advisory committee) that there would not be a LE scheme put in place for turkey hunting. But alas, the lust for money was just too great and we now have this most ridiculous LE scheme. We hunters are such suckers.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I wonder if LE works better down south? Or their birds more active there with better weather?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

maverick9465 said:


> I wonder if LE works better down south? Or their birds more active there with better weather?


Better weather! You’ve had far more “good” weather days than bad during your hunt!

you got guys creaming turkeys from here all the way to Montana and Washington. Quit looking for an excuse and go hunting!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I've heard it from several good hunters and experienced it myself the past 2 years. The birds are not there like they used to be up north. Combine a 3 bird fall limit and DWR transplants, and voila, no wonder the hunting has become more difficult. Sad truth is that there just aren't as many birds up north as in years past.

As to having a hard time pulling Toms away from hens, that's because there are still enough unbred hens that are receptive. Once more of the hens are on nests, the Toms should be more susceptible to calling. Their love lust will get them killed...and all for a girl!! 😁🙄


----------



## Zpat (Apr 21, 2021)

It is 100% the transplants. This is a quote from prior upland bird coordinator, not the current one, Ms.Talley. "Last winter the DWR trapped and transplanted 352 turkeys from the Mendon area. Those birds were sent primarily to the Northeastern Region". He was referring to winter 2019. I know first hand this absolutely decimated the Mendon turkeys. They did the same in a bunch of areas in the northern region for many reasons: 1. They had a lot of complaints from residents who live in the towns up against the mountains, where especially in the winter months the birds would be a major nuisance. 2. The bird populations up in Morgan, Eden, Wellsville, Mendon, etc. etc. had all done extremely well since the original transplants. 3. Their recent efforts to plant enticing crops for the turkeys to keep them on public land, and out of private farms/residences, was unsuccessful.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

FWIW, I got it done on Saturday. The gobbling action that day was significantly higher than when I was out earlier.


----------

